# Umfang des Handbetriebes



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2005)

Tag die Herren 

mein erstes Projekt (Ihr habt das ja sicher schon hier verfolgt) gedeiht eigentlich ganz gut.

Neu ist nur eben für mich, dass ich plane und nicht nur Wünsche umsetze. So stehe ich jetzt vor dem Problem wie weit ich eine Handsteuerung realisiere (Automatik wird über MP270 gelöst)

Kurzübersicht der Anlage: Silosteuerung (2 Tanks mit zusätzlicher Verlademöglichkeit LKW und Absackeinrichtung)
2 Förderbänder (eins davon über FU mit 4 Geschwindigkeiten); unidirektional
2 Hebeeinrichtungen unidirektional
5 elektrische Schiebe und Ventilmotoren, bidirektional
10 Endschalterstellungen

Wenn ich das alles per Hand bedienbar mache (über Ankopplung an die SPS) brauche ich 
9 Motor Rechtslauftaster
9 Motor Stop-Taster
5 Motor Linkslauftaster
9 Leuchtmelder Motor Rechtslauf
5 Leuchtmelder Motor Linkslauf
10 Leuchtmeder für die Endschalter
1 Not-Aus 
1 Hand-Automatik-Schalter

===========================

49 Bedien- und Anzeige-Elemente 


Sowas macht doch aber keiner oder ?

Und wie macht Ihr die Bedienung von einem FU im Handbetrieb? Poti 0-10V?

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Markus (7 Dezember 2005)

wiso machst du den handbetrieb und auch die umschaltung nicht in eine mske des mp´s?

wozu hw tasten wenn man teuer panel kaufen tut?


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2005)

*Handbetrieb über MP*

"wiso machst du den handbetrieb und auch die umschaltung nicht in eine mske des mp´s? "

Naja das MP könnte ja mal ausfallen oder? Und dann geht eben gar nichts mehr.

Mir ist von der "Nur-MP-LÖsung" mehrfach abgeraten worden.

Was tun?


----------



## e4sy (8 Dezember 2005)

naja, zumindest die aus-taster könnte man sich schenken, wenn man die eintaster doppelt belegt (erste mal tasten == ein, zweite mal == aus).

Leuchtmelder für drehrichtung vllt mit blinken und dauerlicht unterscheiden?
sonst einfach lämpchen nehmen... kost doch nich die welt


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2005)

Handsteuerung machen wir komplett über das MP.


----------



## e4sy (8 Dezember 2005)

ja, abba wenna dat doch nich will...  :lol:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Dezember 2005)

Wenn wir schon in die Tasterzeit zurückfallen hätte ich noch eine Idee. Nimm nen BCD-Schalter mit dem du den Antrieb vorwählt. Das spart Tasten  .... Ich würde aber auch das Panel vorziehen 

Viel Spass

Axel


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Handbetrieb über MP*



			
				Anfänger schrieb:
			
		

> "wiso machst du den handbetrieb und auch die umschaltung nicht in eine mske des mp´s? "
> 
> Naja das MP könnte ja mal ausfallen oder? Und dann geht eben gar nichts mehr.
> 
> ...



Und was machst Du, wenn die SPS ausfallen sollte? Dann geht auch nichts mehr.

Wenn Du wirklich einen Handbetrieb für den Notfall brauchst, dann solltest Du diesen Handbetrieb nicht über die SPS laufen lassen.

Eine bessere Lösung wäre folgende:

1.) Betriebsartenwahlschalter am Schaltschrank auf Automatik: Automatik- und Handbetrieb läuft über MP und SPS

2.) Betriebsartenwahlschalter am Schaltschrank auf Hand: Motoren werden direkt über Schalter oder Taster am Schaltschrank geschaltet, also an der SPS vorbei. Gegebenenfalls sind die Motoren noch zusätzlich mit Endschaltern oder ähnlichen zu verriegeln.

Die Motoren werden also entweder über die SPS oder direkt über Schalter und Taster angesteuert.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (8 Dezember 2005)

Der Gast war ich  :roll: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Ralle (8 Dezember 2005)

Und zur gaaaanz großen Sicherheit noch überall 'ne Handkurbel dran, falls der Strom mal ausfällt  :lol:  :lol:  :wink: .


----------



## Markus (10 Dezember 2005)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Und zur gaaaanz großen Sicherheit noch überall 'ne Handkurbel dran, falls der Strom mal ausfällt  :lol:  :lol:  :wink: .



hehe - der war gut! :-D


ne, also ich weiß ja nicht wer dir da mehrfach abgeraten hat, abe rmeiner bescheidenen meinung anch habe die leute einfach keine ahnung. bzw. kennen auser 50 jahre alter klappertechnik nix und sind der meinung das alles andere nicht industrietauglich ist...


die ausfallsicherheit kann man wie oben erwähnt nicht werten, weil alles ausfgallen kann...
es ist viel warscheinlicher das zb ein schütz klebt als das ein panel ausfällt.


wenn es wirklich soooo eine wichtige anlagen ist (jede anlage ist die wichtigeste), dann muss eben entsprechend ersatzmaterial auf lager liegen.

ein siemens multipanel ist dank dem backupt/restore system auf cf-card übrigens schneller gewechselt als ein schüz mit hilfskontakten...


----------



## 0815prog (10 Dezember 2005)

@Ralle 

Der war wirklich gut.

Der Meinung von Markus kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Gruß

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2005)

Bin auch der Meinung den Handbetrieb über dein MP270 zu realisieren. Ist doch sicherlich die absolute Ausnahme im Handbetrieb zu fahren, oder ??


----------



## Maxl (6 Januar 2006)

Grundsätzlich spricht nichts gegen eine MP-Lösung, ABER:

1. dies setzt voraus, dass jede Bewegung vom MP aus einsehbar ist
2. Der Bediener der Deutschen Sprache mächtig ist
3. UND dass er keine Angst vor einem Grafisch geführten Bedienpanel hat

Außerdem ist bei JOG-Funktionen (Bewegung, solange Taste gedrückt) darauf zu achten,
dass die Kommunikation zwischen dem MP und der SPS überwacht wird.
Kommt die Kommunikation genau in dem Moment zum Stillstand, während eine Jog-Taste gedrückt ist, kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass ein Bit in der SPS gesetzt bleibt.

Bei unseren Kunden im Bereich Holz, Fördertechnik und Skiproduktion kommen
in den letzten Jahren wieder verstärkt die Codierschalter mit Taster +/- zum Einsatz.
Meist sind dies 0-15 (1 Schalter, 4 Eingänge) oder 0-99 (2 Schalter 0-9, je 4 Eingänge) belegt.

Die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand:
1. Ein Bediener trauen sich meist eher an hardware-Schalter heran als an ein MP
2. Handfunktionen, die häufiger gebraucht werden, weiß der Bediener sehr schnell auswendig
3. Er muss sich nicht durch Menüs handlen
4. Ist die Anlage weit verzweigt, lassen sich direkt vor Ort kleine Bedienpulte mit Codierschalter, Taste +/- und Not-Aus aufbauen.


Von der Lösung "Für jede Bewegung eine Taste" rate ich ausdrücklich ab!



mfg
Max


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

es kommt schon mal vor dass eine SPS-unabhängige Notbedienebene gefordert wird. Der Planungs-, Verdrahtungs- und Materialaufwand ist dabei oftmals erheblich. Der größte Vorteil besteht nach Murphi darin, dass die SPS niemals ausfallen wird :wink: .

Wir setzten in solchen Fällen schon öfters Module der Fa. Romutec ein. Platzsparend aufgebaut in 19"-Rähmen in der Schaltschranktür gibt das ein aktzeptables Bild.


Gruß, Onkel


----------

